# SARC question location?



## Aklud9481 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello. I currently am very interested in becoming an 8427 reconnaissance corpsman. My question: where should I post follow on questions? Under Naval Special Warfare or Marine Corps Special Operations? I would assume Marine Corps but then again a HM is a navy rate. With this being my second day on the site any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 5, 2016)

Moderator hat on. You are 17 years old, and have some time to start doing some research on your own. Use the search function to explore the topic you are asking about. Second thing is to do a Google search. Third would be to talk with a recruiter. Medical support for USMC is provided by the US Navy, so the recruiter would be Navy. Questions you have not been able to find answers for would go to Naval Special Warfare, and not USMC.

Good luck with your search. Take some time to enjoy your last two years in high school. Have some fun, that's what you should be doing too.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 5, 2016)

SARCs work for Marine Recon and MARSOC. There are some billets that support NSW and joint SOF but they are not a Naval Special Warfare NEC.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2016)

Aklud9481 said:


> Hello. I currently am very interested in becoming an 8427 reconnaissance corpsman. My question: where should I post follow on questions? Under Naval Special Warfare or Marine Corps Special Operations? I would assume Marine Corps but then again a HM is a navy rate. With this being my second day on the site any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks



Use our search forum and type _sarc_ in the box. You'll receive a bunch of responses, but you have time to wade through them; I guarantee you'll find useful information. You're young and hungry for info, I get that, but now is the time to "put in work."


----------

